# What Is Your Reason For Hating Snow?



## dsquire (Dec 23, 2010)

Today I woke early and decided I would go out and finish my Christmas shopping. Got all bundled up and went out to clean the snow off the car so I could go downtown.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOc03QtGVIc[/ame]

Now You know why I hate snow. :big: :big:

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## mklotz (Dec 23, 2010)

One of the first things I learned at college in Boston was...

clean off the license plate first!

All snow-covered VW-shaped lumps look the same.


----------



## Foozer (Dec 23, 2010)

Even knowing whats coming still didnt deter the chuckle, thats just funny

Robert


----------



## Deanofid (Dec 24, 2010)

Ha! That was quite funny.

I don't hate snow. Just don't like plowing the 1/4 mile long driveway.


----------



## steamer (Dec 24, 2010)

Wellll....hate is a pretty strong word.......but I like it! ;D

Hell...I don't like clearing my 30 foot driveway....but that's why we have kids right? ;D

Dave


----------



## Royal Viking (Dec 24, 2010)

I don't hate snow but I didn't like the acumilation of 4" of ice on the drive way if I got behind clearing it. That was when we lived in New England. I do miss riding ATV's on the frozen ponds. Which was safe when you saw trucks parked on the ice.

Now I live in SC and enjoy not having to wear a jacket until around mid Oct or the beginning of Nov.  ;D


----------



## b.lindsey (Dec 24, 2010)

That is just too funny!! Fortunately its not something us southern folks have to deal with much, though for the first time in many years we could get 1-2" in the Charlotte area on Christmas day. 

Bill


----------



## steamer (Dec 24, 2010)

I seem to remember a drive up from Georgia and passing thru SC with about an 1" of new snow.. The residents were NOT happy! They asked why in the world would I drive in this stuff.... ;D Apparently it melts fast.....

Dave


----------



## Royal Viking (Dec 24, 2010)

It does melt fast. Shaded spots take a little longer.

My first experience here was two years ago when they had 4" overnight. I drove to work the next day as usuall like I did in MA. No one showed up at the office for over an hour. Someone from the shop arrived about 45 minutes after me (Some never came to work that day). One thing I found right away was the road was not sanded or salted (except the bridges). Two strips of shiny road (ice) all the way there so I just drove on the snow where no one had been driving.


----------



## vascon2196 (Dec 24, 2010)

Great video...I've lived in southeastern Massachusetts for 32-years and still do not like snow.

Chris


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 24, 2010)

I do not Hate snow . ignorant politicians a different story. I will not voice my opinion here, a family friendly forum after all. I live on a street that I guess is considered a snow emergency route. During times of impending heavy snow I get an automated phone message from the city advising me to park off the street .So I park in the back yard. The alley is not a priority to the city so it does not get plowed. At all. So I have to shovel a foot or whatever of snow from the alley about 150 foot long . I get no help the neighbors. They either park in the street or do not have and therefor need the alley access. I was tempted to send the city a snow removal bill a couple times last winter. The only labor saving device I have to aid in snow removal is a young adult son that still lives at home. 
Rant off
Tin


----------



## Metal Butcher (Dec 24, 2010)

I don't hate it, and I don't like it. I love it!

Clean and white
Fluffy and bright
I love snow
Morning ,noon, and night 

-MB, now poet :big:


----------



## Deanofid (Dec 26, 2010)

Metal Butcher  said:
			
		

> Clean and white
> Fluffy and bright
> I love snow
> Morning ,noon, and night
> ...



Not bad, Rick!  ;D
I love the look of it, and the freshness of it. A cold clear night with the full moon 
on a blanket of snow is a still a spectacular wonder to me. Never gets old.


----------



## Bernd (Dec 27, 2010)

I really don't hate snow. I hate the cold.

Anyway, take some snow melt it down and use it for boiler water. Mother nature has already distillted for you. All the minerals and chemicals have been take out. Just run it through a paper filter to get anything else you may have scooped up with the snow.

Bernd


----------



## cfellows (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't mind the snow or the cold as long as I don't have to go outside. Now that I've retired, I have a whole new perspective on winter. Of course, in this part of Texas, we rarely get snow.

Chuck


----------



## Cedge (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't mind snow. It happens so seldom here that it is always a novelty. In fact we just had our first white Christmas since 1963. Last time it happened, I was 8 years old and had gotten my first bicycle for Christmas. With several inches of hard frozen sleet on the ground, I didn't get to try it out for days. 

What I do hate is the fairly frequent freezing rain . The last big one took out a large tree, causing about $32,000.00 in damage to my house. . Electrical service was down for about 5 days. The sunny south has its own winter headaches.

Several years back, be had an 18 inch (huge by our standards) snow fall. Since we so seldom have to deal with more than a few inches, the county owed no snow plows and no more than a couple of sand trucks. The call went out to any and all who owned motor graders, front end loaders and backhoes that the county wanted to hire them to clear snow. Turned out all of them had already been hired by Walmart, Kmart and the local grocery stores to clear parking lots. When they finally got around the clearing roads, you guessed it, the only places you could get to were Walmart, K-mart and the local grocery stores. That spring, the county voted to purchase snow control equipment and now start using it with great gusto, at the mere mention of impending snow.

Steve


----------



## Mainer (Dec 27, 2010)

We finally got some snow in mid-coast Maine. The snow isn't all that deep, but the wind is fierce.

One thing Maine does have is good snowplowing. The state, cities, and towns have Serious plow trucks, and it seems as though every third pickup truck owner puts a plow on it and plows driveways as a sideline business.

Whenever I think the weather is bad, I look here: http://www.mountwashington.org/weather/cam/deck/index.php and generally I feel better about the weather I'm experiencing.


----------



## old-biker-uk (Dec 27, 2010)

Loved the snow until TLOML slipped, fell & broke her wrist. 
Now I am on whole new learning curve - Shopping, Dish Washer, Washing Machine, Tumble Drier etc., etc., 
Mark


----------



## kf2qd (Dec 27, 2010)

Well now, Its cold, it NEVER goes away, you have shovel it, and shovel it, and shovel it. And its COLD. And you have to shovel it some more. And then more of it arrives and has to be shoveled. And its cold...

Kind of reminds me of that song that everybody hates...

Its part of what made moving to the Rio Grande Valley so nice. No Snow, and a COLD day is 60 degrees... but in a day or 2 it will be 80 again. 8)


----------

